
GADTs and Superpositions in Perl 6 - lizmat
https://aearnus.github.io/2019/04/08/gadts-in-perl-6
======
meddlepal
I feel like Perl 6 is on the top of my "would love to learn, but can't find a
good reason languages". Every time I read an article about it I mentally go
"Cool! I never knew I really wanted this $thing".

~~~
atemerev
Perl is the ultimate hacker’s language. It is something you work and learn
alone, at night. You barely can even show your code to anybody else, but it is
a superweapon that helps your productivity in other languages, and helps you
with your personal tasks.

~~~
schwurb
How would you compare Perl to Haskell (i.e. in terms of mindexpansion) and APL
(i.e. in terms of learning how think tersely)?

------
smhenderson
I used Perl 5 heavily back in its day but I haven’t kept up with 6 other than
occasionally peeking in on progress.

I’m not sure I’ll ever find the time or need to catch up and use it in even a
toy project.

But reading articles like this makes me think twice about that. It’s not even
so much that Perl 6 looks interesting but that the writing style is just so
darn entertaining and informative at the same time.

Reading first books and then early available docs on the internet that kept my
attention through humor or interesting anecdotes is what helped me power
through difficult to understand concepts and seemingly impossibly cryptic
syntax. I am better at what I do today because some authors took the time to
infuse some personality into their writing.

Even if you have little to no interest in Perl 6 give this article a go, you
might enjoy it!

~~~
atemerev
Superpositions exist in Perl5 too, thanks to Damian Conway who invented them.
See Quantum::Superposition on CPAN.

------
johnthescott
argggh, just when i thought no reason existed to learn perl6, i stumbled
across conway's talk on quantum computing done in perl6:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/perl6/comments/4p7bnu/on_the_should...](https://www.reddit.com/r/perl6/comments/4p7bnu/on_the_shoulders_of_giants_damian_conway/)

~~~
Aearnus
Also, check out his addendum here:
[https://aearnus.github.io/2019/04/05/perl6-is-the-world-s-
wo...](https://aearnus.github.io/2019/04/05/perl6-is-the-world-s-worst-ml) ;)

